# Anyone else get any deer yet?



## whatsnext (Nov 13, 2005)

A couple of nice does for me and it's only two days into the season here in MO.
John....


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 13, 2005)

Ed started a post on his forum EHP check it out.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 14, 2005)

No deer hunting for me this year. I did get 2 javalina a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ontario026 (Nov 14, 2005)

Went deer hunting for the first time on saturday, one of the guys got a nice doe, but the biggest thing I saw was a friggin blue jay....


----------



## Stumper (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario026 said:


> Went deer hunting for the first time on saturday, one of the guys got a nice doe, but the biggest thing I saw was a friggin blue jay....




Friggin at this time of year?


----------



## Jumper (Nov 21, 2005)

Seems to be a few being shot in the Quinte area...my Uncle got a small doe last week, and the farm we park our equipment at had a buck and a doe hanging in the garage. ate some of my uncle's last Wed and it was tender and delicious..most deer around here have gorged themselves on corn and apples for the last couple of months.


----------



## PTS (Nov 21, 2005)

I feel as if I should invite you all to Iowa. Not only do we have corn and pigs but we have deer! Big deer. I feel for you guys who go out and sit and see nothing. We have herds here. Nothing to see 10-20 even 30-50 deer together. Crazy Huh


----------



## DDM (Nov 26, 2005)

Stumper said:


> I did get 2 javalina



A Hooby Whatty ?


----------



## JJackson (Nov 26, 2005)

I only was able to get out two mornings and the whole last day in New Brunswick (Canada), only saw 3 does. Did get to have some moose reast and lobster for my last dinner before I left.


----------



## tophopper (Nov 27, 2005)

I got my first deer last Saturday!

and whats better? It was a nice little buck.


----------



## tophopper (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive thought about it Dan, but never have used my gear for hunting. 

I mostly hunt cropped farmland (yummy corn fed deer), so usually I hunt out of a ground blind.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 27, 2005)

DDM said:


> A Hooby Whatty ?



Collared Peccary-Aka Javelina. http://helios.bto.ed.ac.uk/bto/desbiome/javelina.htm


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 28, 2005)

*deer*

5 pt buck dressed 152#,fawn 70#?,doe 138# and on the second last day friend from Toronto came and shot 9pt 184#. The rack curled in and was 21&7/8" furthest distance.Brother in law has digi pics but I dont know how to load.If someone would volunteer???pm me.jeff..saw 84 deer in two weeks


----------



## bwalker (Nov 28, 2005)

I got a nice 180lb doe...with my Dodge 2500. About $3000 in damages I figure.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Nov 29, 2005)

so far this year ive gotten 5 deer. two bucks (9pt=149#, 9 pt=122#) and 3 does (72, 78, 104). Im one away from my limit and I probably wont get it. ready to get something else. If i can get my pics on the puter, Ill put them up.


----------



## ohio hunter (Dec 3, 2005)

here is a nice northern ohio eight point.I shot on opening morning.It wont let me post a pic ill try again later.


----------



## ohio hunter (Dec 4, 2005)

here it is


----------



## ohio hunter (Dec 4, 2005)

heres a better one.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 4, 2005)

i dumped this 30 point buck outside my house last weekend. he was killing all my sheep.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 4, 2005)

SIzzle-That looks more like a sheep saver-No need for lamb chops with him in the freezer.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 4, 2005)

i actually ate a little guy about like that one in the picture after my friend plowed into it on his motorcycle. Im not sure which of them came out worse from the wreck, but i know the meat on that little sucker sure tasted good. It was like bubble-gum that melted in your mouth. But i think its illegal to eat road-kill here, so Shhhhhhh......

like those pictures of you and the javelinas. believe it or not, you are exactly how i pictured you, i guess your little scottish avatar guy gave me a good mental picture or something. anyway, looks like you did better than me. Were those pictures in CO?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 4, 2005)

Sizzle, Naw those pics were in west Texas. Javelina have been extending their range a little but we are still quite a ways nortth of their territory here.


----------



## hobby climber (Dec 7, 2005)

This year I was in the controlled hunt,(black powder only) and shot this little guy opening day. He was so small I think I knocked the spots off of him when I shot! Two days later I was in Columbus at the TCIA Expo...what a great week! HC


----------

